# Funny gas station story!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol sounds like the new Audio TDI commercial, I would crack up if I saw that happening.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a similar thing happen - twice - where folks are like OMG that's diesel!

And then I explained that the car is a diesel - and they're like, no way man!

First time it was a guy with a Ford pickup. Second time it was a guy with a TDI who expressed great curiosity in the Cruze.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had an incident many years ago, the car I owned at the time had a 9.5 imperial gallon tank and as I did a lot of tripping I put a 7.5 gallon tank in where the spare goes and put the spare on top of it. I had it rigged so that both tanks would fill from the same filler. The tanks were connected by a tube between the drain plugs so the gauge worked for both tanks. I went into a service station with an almost empty tank and put 15 gallons in it. When I went in to pay I asked the guy how could I get 14 gallons into a 9.5 gallon tank. He was ready to give me a refund when I told him the truth.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I went into a service station with an almost empty tank and put 15 gallons in it. When I went in to pay I asked the guy how could I get 14 gallons into a 9.5 gallon tank. He was ready to give me a refund when I told him the truth.


Good one!

I like to play jokes like that on people. 

One time with my now retired Caprice (that had a 25 gallon tank) I had a pump jockey ask me if it had two tanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been waiting for something like this to happen to me but no luck so far. The funny thing is, it did happen to me once when I had an old W123 Mercedes 300D. This young guy that worked at the station ran outside in a panic to tell me I was putting diesel into my car. I was surprised because everybody else's first question about the car was always "Oh, an old Mercedes. Is it a Diesel?"


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I been fuelling up mostly @ truck stops, so I have not received any strange looks on peoples faces. I did find a truck stop that sold premium diesel @ about $.04 higher per gallon than what regular diesel costs. The funny thing is I'm purchasing fuel @ these stops for the same price as Semis with the 3 axle permit!!! I'm sure that will change soon......

Ken


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

While working at the dealership some lady ran up to me to inform me I was putting the wrong fuel in.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I also get the strange looks when fueling, the slightly cocked head with the one eyed focus sort of like what a chicken does. After a short explaination they are amazed by the vehicle. most folks like this new offering by Chevy


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Good stories...

I was filling up the other day and a guy I know who works at the area's largest Chevy dealership ran up to me and said "WHERE DID YOU GET THAT!?" I told him a small Chevy dealership 50 miles away. He said they aren't going to be able to get one anytime I soon I guess. He said he asked if a small dealership 50 miles away can get one why the **** can't he?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> I have been waiting for something like this to happen to me but no luck so far. The funny thing is, it did happen to me once when I had an old W123 Mercedes 300D. This young guy that worked at the station ran outside in a panic to tell me I was putting diesel into my car. I was surprised because everybody else's first question about the car was always "Oh, an old Mercedes. Is it a Diesel?"


It will happen for sure!...


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I had it happen at Costco when the attendant tried to stop me from using the diesel pump instead of the gasoline pump. I showed the gas cap and opened the hood and showed the emissions sticker. He was still a bit nervous until I started the engine and it clattered like the good diesel it is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I had it happen at Costco when the attendant tried to stop me from using the diesel pump instead of the gasoline pump. I showed the gas cap and opened the hood and showed the emissions sticker. He was still a bit nervous until I started the engine and it clattered like the good diesel it is.


 It's a good thing he wasn't looking for a black soot cloud when you rev to prove it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why didn't Chevy think of this commercial for the diesel cruze?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBTr9kcJes


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Your day is coming - the day you are multi-tasking at the gas pump and you forget you have a diesel and you put gasoline in it. It's not a matter of "if" but "when." Then the expensive laugh will be on you.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

That is why it is very important to pay attention to what you are doing at a fuel station. Also, get the word "gas" out of your head. I think of it in the manner that cars run on fuel. Which fuel? Well, better check first! Plus the big green cap that says DIESEL on it helps. 

Erastiums, it is also possible a gasser will fuel up with diesel. Many stations do not follow any standards in terms of nozzle size, so some use the unleaded nozzle size for diesel when they should be using the old leaded size nozzle. A similar expensive mess then occurs.

I was filling this week and some contractors were using both combo pumps at my local station. Those are the only diesel pumps so I had to wait a bit so I filled up my tires and with air since they needed it with the drop in temps. I start to pull around and two gassers grab both vacated diesel pumps! No other pump was in use, so I asked one person if they would move, and they kindly said yes. Not too interesting of a story, but a filling story nonetheless!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> Your day is coming - the day you are multi-tasking at the gas pump and you forget you have a diesel and you put gasoline in it. It's not a matter of "if" but "when." Then the expensive laugh will be on you.


Hope it wont happen, told my wife to never go to the gas station..lol


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I also find it funny when fueling the Jetta with gasoline, I still only look for stations that sell diesel. Must be that internal diesel desire regardless of what I am driving.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Why didn't Chevy think of this commercial for the diesel cruze?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBTr9kcJes


That's a very nice commercial,sorry for us for getting this dirty and muddy white diesel cruze defying gravity between the two lines at 5mph...lol..well , ....the cruze commercial could be a little funnier. I'm sure the next one will be better!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Should any one by mistakes or their ahem women in their life make that mistake , Drain the tank, Add a bottle of Diesel Kleen By Power Service , Add fresh Diesel Fuel , tell the women how much she means to you while you mummer that [email protected]#$$#! LOL under your breath lol and Carry on . As long a you drain the tank ,you will be fine , We had MANY customers put gas in the car and have it towed in , The Steaership Charged them for a new fuel system when all was done was a flush and drain then refuel with diesel and power service.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I live in NJ. Its the last state (I think) that doesnt let you pump your own gas. They do let you pump your own diesel though. Because of these kind of problems. when someone fills my tank I say DIESEL 3 times. Sometimes the attendant gets mad but so what. Its too critical.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Scott, I know how you feel. I make at least 3 round trips down the NJ Turnpike each year. I know the fuel prices are low in NJ but I almost always wait until Delaware even though it is more expensive to pump my own. That was with a gasoline powered car. Now that I have the diesel I will still probably fill somewhere other than NJ, but I'm not sure where. I used only be able to make it to DE before fueling. Now I can probably make it all the way down to VA and back to DE before needing to fuel. I guess of course that all depends on how much traffic I hit on the way down.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Hope it wont happen, told my wife to never go to the gas station..lol


Hilarious. My father is convinced my wife will 'forget' herself.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So I was at the diesel pump today, very carefully checking several times that I was using diesel, and I notice a cabby fuelling a dodge minivan from the other side of the diesel pump. 

So I say to him, "I didn't know those minivans came in diesel." And with a scowl he says back to me "I'm not using the diesel pump." That's when I realized it was one of those combo pumps and he was drawing unleaded.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

When I fueled the Cruze for the first time, I felt really awkward as if I was doing something totally wrong. I checked, checked again and finally pulled the gas filler trigger. It felt strange.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> When I fueled the Cruze for the first time, I felt really awkward as if I was doing something totally wrong. I checked, checked again and finally pulled the gas filler trigger. It felt strange.


If you put gas in your diesel you were doing something wrong...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I live in NJ. Its the last state (I think) that doesn't let you pump your own gas. They do let you pump your own diesel though. Because of these kind of problems. when someone fills my tank I say DIESEL 3 times. Sometimes the attendant gets mad but so what. Its too critical.


Only reason I fill up on base. It only took 1 time for them to pump 87 into my 93 tuned car. I knew it was all bad when the fuel needle moved too far over.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I was finally approached yesterday when fueling up. This guy comes over from his HUGE pickup truck and asks me if this is the Cruze diesel he's been hearing about. I say yeah and he asks me how I like it and what I was getting for MPG. I told him I loved it and that I was averaging just a shade under 42 (driving spiritedly)! His response was ****, I should have waited one more year. It turns out he bought a Jetta and is not too fond of it. Looks like we may have another convert on our hands


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone else see this commercial?

"The Station" - New Audi Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> That is why it is very important to pay attention to what you are doing at a fuel station. Also, get the word "gas" out of your head. I think of it in the manner that cars run on fuel. Which fuel? Well, better check first! Plus the big green cap that says DIESEL on it helps.
> 
> Erastiums, it is also possible a gasser will fuel up with diesel. Many stations do not follow any standards in terms of nozzle size, so some use the unleaded nozzle size for diesel when they should be using the old leaded size nozzle. A similar expensive mess then occurs.
> 
> I was filling this week and some contractors were using both combo pumps at my local station. Those are the only diesel pumps so I had to wait a bit so I filled up my tires and with air since they needed it with the drop in temps. I start to pull around and two gassers grab both vacated diesel pumps! No other pump was in use, so I asked one person if they would move, and they kindly said yes. Not too interesting of a story, but a filling story nonetheless!



:xxrotflmao:I see what you did there.


----------

